# Im_challenge_crash



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2002)

k so i am finally getting my journal up after not being informed i was sapposed to  hahahaha   i'll give you my stats i'm kinda small for not working out for 6 moths so here they are

STATS:

height 5'11''-6'0''
weight 190
arms r:14 1/2 L:14 1/2
forarms r:12 1/2 L:12
stomach 34 1/2
quads R:25 L:24 1/2
calfs R: 15 1/2 L: 15 1/2
chest 41
neck 17

i'll have my pictures up later this week....


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_i'll have my pictures up later this week....



OK folks, what was the penalty for late entry?  You owe each of us twice the entry fee.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2002)

i ow you all 2x's nothing so nothing


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

DAMN..........I keep forgetting about that part.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2002)

diet again?


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2002)

Anyone else note that his right forearm is larger than his left?  hmmmmm.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2002)

bastard


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

okay i finally got em in the pics now the excuses

winter i'm white as a ghost 
shoulder injury have not worked out for some time (6 months i think)

and i dunno i'll make more up later


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

BACK


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

POSE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

MY WHEELS there flat.... lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

FRONT


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

NO ONE ATTEMP THIS POSE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

THIS IS WHY


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

CRASH....I am LOL over here. Those were too funny...you are a cutie, love the sideburns! 

Good luck reaching your goals!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

thanx 

i was thinkin of shavin em today but i don't think i want to


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

I should ask my gf if she wants me to


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

I'll give you extra points if you shave the burns AND cut the hair!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

sideburns or no, you still look like a girl! LOL   j/k.  Lookin' good, bro...in a hetero sort of way. 

Peace


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> hetero sort of way.



hetero all the way


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

glad to hear it, but I meant that I'm not gay in complimenting another guy... *shivers at the thought* ... eh, that just ain't right.  You're a tool, a tool, I tell ya! LOL  That's better. 

You cuttin' or bulkin'?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> You cuttin' or bulkin'?



sittin 

hahaha i haven't worked out in quit awhile so i'll just get a good diet and do that for a month till i get back to my normal size then i'll cutt gotta look good for summer


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Don't just sit, dangit!  I tried that while I was out for a month and diet or no, it didn't help things.  can you train your shoulder at all?  If all else fails, do some walking or jogging.  Diet is key, but I say do what you can.  G'luck, bro


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2002)

1 month how bout 6  

i can train my shoulder i just need to ice it and rest it alot


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

Hey Crashie....go boy!!!!  For a moment there I was a bit worried to look at that last pic........thought it might be something more pornal!!!!!!   Cute.....very cute!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey Crashie....go boy!!!!  For a moment there I was a bit worried to look at that last pic........thought it might be something more pornal!!!!!!   Cute.....very cute!!!!



sorry to dissapoint you that it wasn't pornal i'll change that next time 

Thanx for the complements


----------

